# What's on your monopod?



## AdamJ (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm just curious as to whether most of us use a monopod with or without a head.

I use a ball head. I had one spare. It suits my purposes, although the head weighs as much as the monopod. I'd probably be just as happy with a tilt head, rather less content with no head. Maybe that's just me.

EDIT: I didn't include a voting opinion for a gimbal head as I suspect it would be statistically insignificant!


----------



## Kernuak (Jul 4, 2012)

AdamJ said:


> I'm just curious as to whether most of us use a monopod with or without a head.
> 
> I use a ball head. I had one spare. It suits my purposes, although the head weighs as much as the monopod. I'd probably be just as happy with a tilt head, rather less content with no head. Maybe that's just me.
> 
> EDIT: I didn't include a voting opinion for a gimbal head as I suspect it would be statistically insignificant!


I have actually seen people using the Manfrotto long lens head, which is basically a poor mans gimbal head. I suspect quite a few with 400+ primes use gimbal heads. I use a heavy duty ball head with my 300 f/2.8, but have considered a gimbal head, as they are more practical for moving subjects, although they do work better on a tripod.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 4, 2012)

Manfrotto 234 with a Wimberley C-12 clamp for my Arca-Swiss-type plates. 

I don't see the need for a ballhead, personally. Of the three axes, the tilt head covers pitch and rotating the monopod on its foot covers yaw, and those are the most important axes. I'm almost always using a lens with a tripod collar with the monopod, and the collar covers roll.


----------

